# Horno de Induccion



## electron84 (Feb 8, 2008)

estimados futuros colegas: soy estudiante en practica y me pidieron realizar un horno inducido, y la verdad es que no se como hacerlo necesito toda la ayuda posible para construirlo, este horno horno va a estar alimentado con 220v mediante un variador de frecuencia, el tamaño del bobinado, debe ser de diametro 25 cm, y de seccion entre 50 y 75 cm, ademas debe alcanzar una temperatura de unos 700°c 

espero su ayuda nos vemos


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 8, 2008)

Una cosa asi tenes que hacer?
http://www.plazatecnologica.com/reportes/tableros/hinduccion/

El tuyo seria un poco mas chico pero igual vas a tener que manejar potencias de MUCHOS kW (fijate que ese recien se pone al rojo con 60kW).

No es facil siquiera dimensionarlo sin experiencia en ese tema, porque calentar, calentas con cualquier cosa, el problema es llegar a la temperatura de fusion con un rendimiento aceptable.


----------



## Dano (Feb 8, 2008)

Aquí te paso unos link que el señor google mostró:

http://www.plazatecnologica.com/reportes/tableros/hinduccion/
http://www.ameritherm.com/aboutinduction.php
http://www.dansworkshop.com/Induction Heating.shtml
http://www.inductoheat.com/
http://hackedgadgets.com/2007/06/22/induction-heating-demonstration/
http://www.inductionheating.com/about_induction.php
http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Hangar/6160/ind1.html

Saludos


----------



## Electricista (Feb 8, 2008)

Seria bueno saber, que tipo de material quieres calentar, en que tiempo, cual es la medida interna y la longitud y que frecuencia vas a usar.
Carlos Alberto - Brasil


----------



## electron84 (Feb 8, 2008)

hola nuevamente, bueno el material a calentar es acero, pero no llegar a su punto de fusion, el tiempo de calentado es alrededor de 2 minutos, la medidad de la barra de acero es de alrededor de 10 a 15 milimitros y el largo es de 1 metro, la frecuencia a usar es 150 hz

gracias por las paginas


----------



## electron84 (Feb 8, 2008)

eduardo, la bobinaes con nucleo al aire, osea es sin crisol, es menos complicado de lo que me mostraste


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 8, 2008)

Para esa medida de barra, porque das esas dimensiones de la bobina y esa frecuencia de trabajo?  No seran 150kHz ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2008)

Construccion casera de un horno de induccion
Posteado horigiunalmente por "Elvis!"

http://www.richieburnett.co.uk/indheat.html


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 8, 2008)

Puede calentar con solo 150 Hz (hercios) pero no es donde se consigue el maximo rendimiento.(por eso los transformadores son de chapas y no macizos)

Los diseños reales se intenta subir al maximo la frecuencia para mejorar el rendimiento.
Casi todos los diseños son circuitos resonantes y se utilizan IGBT por que dan mas potencia y son muy rapidos.
Es muy importante tener en cuenta que es un diseño bastante complejo, donde se manejan tensiones muy altas del orden de 1000V aunque partimos de los 310 de la linea electrica.
Es necesario estudiar con detenimiento las conmutaciones y en que instante debe hacerse.

No es un diseño sencillo, pero como puedes ver se puede hacer.




En principio necesitarias calcular una bobina que a esa frecuencia (150Hz) tubiera una reactancia tal que el regulador pueda alimentarlo.

Xl=2*PI*f*L

Imax regulador=V/Xl

En internet hay variAS  calculadoras (java) para calcular bobinas de nucleo de aire y varias caoas

http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Calculators/Calculators.htm
http://www.emclab.mst.edu/new-induct/


----------



## electron84 (Feb 11, 2008)

bueno con respecto a la frecuencia si debe ser 150khz, ese fue un error mio , pero gracias de todas formas hare lo que mejor


----------



## elunico (May 31, 2012)

Hola, alguin sabe ¿como calcular el tiempo necesario para fundir aluminio?
Quiza alguna formula o algo asi?


----------



## rubenchos (Feb 13, 2016)

alguin me podría ayudar donde puedo bajar para la selección de un horno de inducción de igbts  para  para fundir unos 3 kg  a una potencia max de 15 kW


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 13, 2016)

Debieras informar, *que metal quieres fundir.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 13, 2016)

rubenchos dijo:


> alguin me podría ayudar donde puedo bajar para la selección de un horno de inducción de igbts  para  para fundir unos 3 kg  a una potencia max de 15 kW


Hola a todos , caro Don rubenchos te dejo aca un link de un sitio muy interesante que tiene lo que buscas : http://danyk.cz/index_en.html , veer en : "Induction heating" (en rojo)
!Suerte !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2016)

Si ,  no es lo mismo fundir chocolate que acero . . .


----------

